# Device compatibility with UK electricity



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 4, 2012)

We borrowed a plug from a friend and now are trying to see what is compatible. Is my Iphone 4?, My husband's Ipod?, My kindle?
I sure hope all these things are compatible. I just bought 2 new books for the Kindle for the trip and DH is putting books on his Ipod, leaving his phone here and we are borrowing a phone and getting a Sim card when we get there.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2012)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We borrowed a plug from a friend and now are trying to see what is compatible. Is my Iphone 4?, My husband's Ipod?, My kindle?
> I sure hope all these things are compatible. I just bought 2 new books for the Kindle for the trip and DH is putting books on his Ipod, leaving his phone here and we are borrowing a phone and getting a Sim card when we get there.
> Thanks,
> Liz



Liz, the power will be fine, you'll just have to use the adapter to plug into the wall that your US cord will plug into. If you have doubt, read the fine print on the powerblock on the cord. Most will say something like: input 110/250volt output (x)v. where x is the number of the output. About the only stuff that isn't compatible anymore is hair dryers and curling irons and many of those are 'dual voltage.'

Have fun

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 6, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Liz, the power will be fine, you'll just have to use the adapter to plug into the wall that your US cord will plug into. If you have doubt, read the fine print on the powerblock on the cord. Most will say something like: input 110/250volt output (x)v. where x is the number of the output. About the only stuff that isn't compatible anymore is hair dryers and curling irons and many of those are 'dual voltage.'
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Jim



Agree and also suggest you take a power strip or similar so you can charge several several items at one time from one adapter plug. I use that method with iPod/Pad/Phone and an android phone.

Cheers


----------



## SRenaeP (Feb 20, 2012)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We borrowed a plug from a friend and now are trying to see what is compatible. Is my Iphone 4?, My husband's Ipod?, My kindle?
> I sure hope all these things are compatible. I just bought 2 new books for the Kindle for the trip and DH is putting books on his Ipod, leaving his phone here and we are borrowing a phone and getting a Sim card when we get there.
> Thanks,
> Liz



I would also advise buying a small travel surge protector to use.  You'd hate fry something if the voltage isn't constant out there.

-Steph


----------



## MaryH (Mar 6, 2012)

rather than a powerstrip, one of those little US based plug adapter that give you 2-3 outlets would probably work.


----------

